# FODMAPS diet and physical fitness



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I have been living on the low-FODMAP diet for the last 6 months. During that time I have found that my cardiovascular fitness seems to have declined. I was wondering whether any of the FODMAPS were actually important for health or alternatively whether there were foods excluded by the diet that are important in this regard (I had previously seen some research suggesting that compounds in beetroot were important for fitness).

Any nutrisionists/dieticians out there?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not a nutritionist but I think you can get a healthy diet without fodmaps. After all people with celiac disease and other issues that lead to needing a highly restrictive diet can do just fine.

However you can also can get your diet out of whack. Have you done a food diary (there are a lot of places you can do them free on line) for 3-5 days and see if there are any particular nutrients you aren't getting?

And if you feel you can't breath well or your are getting tired much more easily than ever you may want to get checked out to make sure you aren't anemic or something like that.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

My fitness has actually improved with the low-FODMAP diet, but I did have to do some tweaking to get enough carbs, and I now take an iron supplement as well.


----------



## vincemauler (Aug 19, 2013)

Just always watch the food you eat, make a charts or mapping what are nutrients and food componnents you usually consume everyday. From there, you can have idea what are best for you. It is always healthy to monitor every food we take.


----------

